# Free CAD Software



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I received today an email at my office from Dassault Systems (makers of Solid Works) advertising their new free 2D CAD package. I downloaded and installed a copy. For lack of a better description, this is an AutoCAD clone. I have not done any extensive testing yet, but preliminary poking around revealed commands I would not have thought to be the same, are.

Anyone interested in a moderately advanced, yet easy to learn drafting package should give this package a try. If nothing else, it will take the guess work out of laying out a track plan in the garden.

The URL to go to is: http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight#vid1


Bob C.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for that, will try it out. 
Was looking for something like this the other day.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for the "heads-up" on the Cad software. This was mentioned a few weeks ago on the eMastercam forum and its great to see it released even if it is "beta". I used Solidworks up until about ten years ago. I'll give it a try.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I jsut downloaded it today (got the email yesterday) and will be testing it out on some things I normally use AutoCAd for...may be a solution for the "extra seats" we need at work and will likely come in handly for me at home too! 

Chas


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gary, 

I am in the process of 'testing' for overall usability relative to AutoCAD. I have found several commands that are not obvious in the menus to be there (ie, ddatte and ddedit). I am working on a small layout for the garden and am working on it in using DraftSight. We shall see. 

Bob C.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I have been designing my elevated 1/20.3 layout using MasterCam V9. I am very familiar with this software, so I used it. Drew up the track with ties and turnouts (various numbers) and just inserted where I needed. Worked great. But I'm always interested in using a new program. I have never used AutoCad.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gary, 

AutoCAD visa vis DraftSight is relarively easy to learn. For the most part it is follow your nose. If you have any specific questions, drop me a PM and I will see if I can answer your question(s). 

Bob C.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Bob. I appreciate that offer. Although I have been retired for seven years now, I like to learn. I surely could have used your help about fifteen years ago with AutoCad, but MasterCam was the bosses decision and I'm glad I was able to learn it. Kept me employed for fifteen years until retirement happened. Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Could what you created be sent to a CNC Plama Cutter? Then the plama cutter software convert it to be cut out?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Just about any cad software should be able to create an output that can be imported by CNC machines. Depending on the unit that drives the mill, plasma cutter, etc. it's software may have to convert the exported file where as some may be able to use it directly with little extra input.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you create your part with the CAD program, then you need to run it through the CAM system. This will get you the code you will need to "Post Process" to run the part in ANY tool- lathe, mill OR plasma cutter. Simplified of course.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried a few of the "free" CAM programs. None worked to my satisfaction, so I've written all my g-code by hand so far. Mark Scrivener (a fellow MLS member) is using CamBam and is quite happy with it. Over the holidays I'll be going to steamups at his house anyway (his annual Holiday steam track) and I want to get him to show me how CamBam works. If I like it, I'll buy it.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I also use Mastercam 9. I have been using it only as a hobby tool for about 5 years. The roofs for my baggage and interurban cars were drawn with it and then cut on my CNC router. I have made lots of other things as well as train stuff. A friend is trying to get into solid works, he says it's easier. But when I have the time to use the program, I don't want to take the time to learn something new. I know the fun I had was surfacing the ends of the roofs. It took forever to figure out how to do it. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/114380/afv/topic/Default.aspx#150628 

Ray


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

I downloaded "Solid Edge" Free 2D cad by Siemens. I haven't tried to do much with it yet. 
John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Johnsteam, 

If you have ever used AutoCAD, learning DraftSight will be a breeze. 

Generally speaking, most of the newer CAM equipment will utilize a DXF directly without post processing. The water jet table at the office has done quite well using only DXF files written with DraftSight. 

Bob C.


----------

